# How to Escape From a Moving Uber Car Safely?



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Now they have info shows about how to jump out of Ubers. Seriously


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If a rider refuses to get out of my car I just drive in the opposite direction lol they can leave my car at any time of they ask me to stop but I would love to see this happen in live HD lol


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> If a rider refuses to get out of my car I just drive in the opposite direction lol they can leave my car at any time of they ask me to stop but I would love to see this happen in live HD lol


I guess many uber drivers already employ that tactic
Considering the number of drivers arrested and charged with kidnapping.

Google: uber driver charged with kidnapping. The list is Long.

United States Of America v. You ......that's gotta ruin ur day (life)









https://abc7chicago.com/business/ub...gedly-wouldnt-let-girl-15-out-of-car/4680894/


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> I guess many uber drivers already employ that tactic
> Considering the number of drivers arrested and charged with kidnapping.
> 
> Google: uber driver charged with kidnapping. The list is Long.
> ...


Again I said if they refuse to get out of my car


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Elephant said:


>


Climb over the seat, take the steering wheel and pull off of jam the car into park or pull out the key.

If you fear for your life better to cause a car accident that risk death from falling out of a car.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

I can think of 40 ways to get an Uber driver to stop the car, but the easiest as a PAX is to just dial 911.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Again I said if they refuse to get out of my car


I'm sure that will weight in ur favor during the trial in federal court while the female victim, In Tears explains to the court her ordeal, terrorized by ur actions which changed her life 4Ever.

Reminder: while ur sporting an Orange Jump Suit, the victim will file $100ml suit against uber for negligence in allowing u access to the driver platform.

Figure a $100k in ur defense costs.
This quality individual couldn't come up with the $100k










MoonlightingPHD said:


> I can think of 40 ways to get an Uber driver to stop the car, but the easiest as a PAX is to just dial 911.


Or if they offer a Tip to stop the car.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> I'm sure that will weight in ur favor during the trial in federal court while the female victim, In Tears explains to the court her ordeal, terrorized by ur actions which changed her life 4Ever.
> 
> Reminder: while ur sporting an Orange Jump Suit, the victim will file $100ml suit against uber for negligence in allowing u access to the driver platform.
> 
> ...


In that case I can just create another username


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> I'm sure that will weight in ur favor during the trial in federal court while the female victim, In Tears explains to the court her ordeal, terrorized by ur actions which changed her life 4Ever.
> 
> Reminder: while ur sporting an Orange Jump Suit, the victim will file $100ml suit against uber for negligence in allowing u access to the driver platform.


Quit trying to empower unscrupulous behavior by passengers who refuse to comply with driver demands in their own personal vehicles. Your victim mentality makes me ill.

I'll inform them three times, professionally and in front of my dash cam, that the ride is over, and to please exit my vehicle or I will summon police to remove them, forcefully if necessary. After that the police are summoned. (and yes, I do wish to press charges against them) Someone needs to stand up to bonehead passengers, but I'll make sure to get it all on camera to cover my ass.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Quit trying to empower unscrupulous behavior by passengers who refuse to comply with driver demands in their own personal vehicles. Your victim mentality makes me ill.
> 
> I'll inform them three times, professionally and in front of my dash cam, that the ride is over, and to please exit my vehicle or I will summon police to remove them, forcefully if necessary. After that the police are summoned. (and yes, I do wish to press charges against them) Someone needs to stand up to bonehead passengers, but I'll make sure to get it all on camera to cover my ass.


U look good in an orange jump suit








Although not happy.
Didn't the cops & DA prosecutors accept Your version of the law?
Kidnapping is federal and investigated by the FBI


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Or, just pull out your Glock 9mm. It's foolish to argue with one pointed at your head.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> U look good in an orange jump suit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kidnapping? The car was turned off, door wide open and "escape route" unobstructed, in front of a camera, demanded that they get out. How the hell can anyone claim they were kidnapped against their will with that on camera?

Only a fool would think that would fly.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Kidnapping? The car was turned off, door wide open and "escape route" unobstructed, in front of a camera, demanded that they get out. How the hell can anyone claim they were kidnapped against their will with that on camera?
> 
> Only a fool would think that would fly.


What's "fair" and what's the "law" rarely go hand in hand in a court room.
Your Honor, Jury finds for the crying traumatized female victim passenger

Bailiff! Take Mr @Fozzie Bear away!!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> What's "fair" and what's the "law" rarely go hand in hand in a court room.
> Your Honor, Jury finds for the crying traumatized female victim passenger
> 
> Bailiff! Take Mr @Fozzie Bear away!!


You seem to be a legal expert, so tell me, what EXACTLY does the law say about this type situation?

Scared female victim passenger? Bring it. This grandmother of 5 can play that game better than any self entitled millennial.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

poor millennials, so scared of the real world because of golden parachutes and free blue ribbons all their life

these are the same idiots that will not confirm their name and destination


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> poor millennials, so scared of the real world because of golden parachutes and free blue ribbons all their life
> 
> these are the same idiots that will not confirm their name and destination


I've read a number of UP posts where the psycho driver wants to hunt down the pax "to get even" because of 1star rating and a complaint

Would u give ur real name and home address to that mentality?
Or would protection of u & ur family from a crazed uber driver take priority?

Keeping in mind mental defects & psychopaths  Blend in with Rest of Us.....................until they don't. :aliens:

If u google images for "uber drivers arrested" the faces are endless,
From kidnapping to sexual assault & rape

The riding Public knows this

Just saying


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i understand what you are saying 

if a person is not comfortable with the concept of "ridesharing" then take a cab or do not ride alone and just because a few stories come out that are literally one in millions of rides does not make all of us bad or unprofessional


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i understand what you are saying
> 
> if a person is not comfortable with the concept of "ridesharing" then take a cab or do not ride alone and just because a few stories come out that are literally one in millions of rides does not make all of us bad or unprofessional


I don't think "comfort" with ride-share is the issue,
Common sense is.

Reminder: there are professional videos produced to teach the public how to escape from a crazed uber driver.

Why give your personal information to a completed stranger.
Pax & U have One common Goal: to go from point A to B
Not a lifelong relationship

66 million Generation "Z" also known as the " iGeneration, iGen" (Sources differ: but averages to oldest now 25YO)
They're even more protective of their personal info than millennials












MoonlightingPHD said:


> I can think of 40 ways to get an Uber driver to stop the car, but the easiest as a PAX is to just dial 911.


"I'll give u $5 Mr Uber Driver to stop the car and let me Out!!"

Of course you'll need to prepare yourself for the pax complaint to uber, possible criminal complaint and deactivation. Are we havin' Fun!!!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> I don't think "comfort" with ride-share is the issue,
> Common sense is.
> 
> Reminder: there are professional videos produced to teach the public how to escape from a crazed uber driver.
> ...


It's really fun watching older people trying to dissect young people. What's the difference between generation x and Xennial. That's the amount of difference their is between millennials and gen z. To be frank about time millennials and gen z is old all people will call both generations millennials, just like generation x and xennials.


----------

